
Segment was just breached in a Cyber attack - abari
Got a mail today from segment Analytics that my account was part of their data breach. Who knows of what really happened please?
======
120bits
Maybe this[1] can give you more insight

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20886872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20886872)

